# STILL pregnant



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

ive had her for around 2-3 weeks and shes been this big the whole time. she acts mildly aggressive and is literally always hungry. i have her with a female and the male. the male dosnt show intreast in any of the females so i allowed my other male to "pay her a visit". i had him in there for an hour and i saw him "put it in her" a few times. lol. so now im sure shes pregnant but if she already was what is going to happen? was she just fat 2 begin with?

thanks 4 readin


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

If she is mildly aggressive and always hungry, that may account for the size of her. She is more than likely the dominant female. Also, some female platies do get quite large in size anyway. She actually looks normal to me.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

O no she is preg. Its a molly not a Platy.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

lol. yea. she can get a little nippy at times. at least now im sure shes pregnant now. i was thinking about making my 10g a mini livebearer tank... geting some platies and guppies, mayb even a smaller kind of swordtail. im not sure if its big enough in i bet i'd get some weird livebear mixes like a swolly or a guptail. lol.


----------

